# Which wich fries



## cda (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone see this yet??

Not clear on how they are cooking them,,?



Which Wich's fries are cooked in a countertop fryer. They're served salted, with the option of housemade ranch dressing or "Wich Sauce," which is like an aioli, on the side.



https://www.guidelive.com/food-and-drink/2019/07/17/which-wich-adds-french-fries-not-potato-chips


----------



## jar546 (Jul 17, 2019)

This is an all too common problem or scenario depending on what they use to fry with.  We now have self contained units that don't require a hood (per listing) or they just don't understand that they need a hood.


----------



## steveray (Jul 17, 2019)

This is the only way I know out of it....

Exception: A Type I hood shall not be required for an
electric cooking appliance where an approved testing
agency provides documentation that the appliance effluent
contains 5 mg/m3 or less of grease when tested at an
exhaust flow rate of 500 cfm (0.236 m3/s) in accordance
with UL 710B.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 17, 2019)

Fries will not be sold at stores in North Carolina for now; stores are working on getting appropriate permits to add the fryers to their stores.

https://q-n-c.com/faq/what-is-an-air-fryer/


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Fries will not be sold at stores in North Carolina for now; stores are working on getting appropriate permits to add the fryers to their stores.
> 
> https://q-n-c.com/faq/what-is-an-air-fryer/




Yum. Air fried food


----------



## e hilton (Jul 17, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Fries will not be sold at stores in North Carolina for now; stores are working on getting appropriate permits to add the fryers to their stores.
> 
> https://q-n-c.com/faq/what-is-an-air-fryer/



What makes you think the which wich fryer will be the hot air type?   You might be right, i just didnt see that. 

And the hot air fryer you linked sounds like a turbo chef oven, like lots of sandwich shops use.  But if youre not frying in hot greasy oil ... its not frying ... its baking.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2019)

cda said:


> Yum. Air fried food


 torpedo heated food?

I saw the drywaller's warming up their homemade tamales with a torpedo heater last winter, had to cut my inspection time to go to lunch early, made me hungry. They offered me one but I had to decline.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 17, 2019)

e hilton said:


> What makes you think the which wich fryer will be the hot air type?


 It was the only "counter fryer" that I could think of that could be code compliant since they are waiting for approval in North Carolina.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.nrn.com/menu/which-wich-roll-out-fries

https://www.perfectfry.com/

https://www.perfectfry.com/products/pfa

*SAFETY FEATURES*

Integral fire suppression with automatic and manual actuation.
Safety interlocks prevent the fryer from being operated improperly.
Tested and listed using the latest standards.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 18, 2019)

So what is wrong with a "solar" frier?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 18, 2019)

never heard of one


----------



## anwen daniel (Jul 30, 2019)

cda said:


> Anyone see this yet??
> 
> Not clear on how they are cooking them,,?
> 
> ...



What is this? Tel me what type of cooking?


----------

